# Ohio's Young Hunters Succeed During Special Two-Day Deer Hunt



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

11/23/09 Hunters age 17 and under killed 9,331 deer during the special two-day season, aimed at providing a high-quality hunting experience for younger Ohioans.

More...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just love this program for the younger hunters to get first crack at the deer with guns!!!....Thank you.... the state of Ohio....


----------

